# Snakewood 'Eagle Scout' Gentleman's Folder



## Steelart99 (Mar 13, 2019)

Both of my nephews earned their Eagle Scout rank last year and my brother asked me to make them each a pocket knife. This Gentleman's Folder is the one I made my oldest nephew. Meteorite Damascus blade, Damascus bolsters, fully file-worked liners, snakewood handle and a sterling silver back spine inlay saying "Eagle Scout". I forge all my own Damascus, do my own grinding and heat treatment and this is my own knife design. Everything is hand made (no kits). My second nephew received the same knife design, but the handle was made from the rib bone of an extinct woolly rhinoceros (no picture). Fun creation.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 13, 2019)

Gorgeous pocket knife! I am an Eagle Scout - I'll be on the look out for one in the mail too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 13, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Gorgeous pocket knife! I am an Eagle Scout - I'll be on the look out for one in the mail too.


What ... the first one I sent you wasn't good enough???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jasonb (Mar 13, 2019)

Steelart99 said:


> What ... the first one I sent you wasn't good enough???


I don't see many quality pocket Damascus knives, so enjoyed looking at all the eye candy on your link. Very cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 13, 2019)

WOW! mind = blown 

Your folders are beautiful, loved visiting your website!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ssssssay, thatsssss really sssssspiffy. I'm sssssure thatssssss the coolesssssssst looking knife I have ssssssseen in ssssssssometime.
Nice job Dan. Thatssssssss awessssssssssome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jasonb (Mar 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ssssssay, thatsssss really sssssspiffy. I'm sssssure thatssssss the coolesssssssst looking knife I have ssssssseen in ssssssssometime.
> Nice job Dan. Thatssssssss awessssssssssome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2019)

That is one seriously cool knife!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 14, 2019)

WOW!!! Love, love, love it. Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2019)

Very cool knife Dan, glad to see you back on the forum...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2019)

Stratospheric beauty! Took my breath away! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks all.


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh, wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 27, 2019)

Wow, that's amazing. Be great to see your process for making something as fine as that. An heirloom quality piece for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 27, 2019)

Don’t know how I missed this initially, but I’m sure happy I found it today! That’s a really, really sharp looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 9, 2019)

Nicest knife I've seen. Outstanding, lucky young man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 21, 2019)

That is one beautiful knife!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2019)

Very nice! I helped my nephew on his Eagle Scout project, but that was light years ago when I thought maple was exotic wood! 
Seriously, that’s some stunning knife, your nephew will be proud to own. Good on you for such a fine memento to their achievement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 23, 2019)

That is an awesome knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 23, 2019)

Incredible, and the knives on your web site are even "incredibler"!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 28, 2019)

:) Beautiful knife, and awesome talent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Jul 19, 2019)

I am a Big Fan of Knife Man Dan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

